# Beware of this person... she is not a rescue !!



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Michele Kintzer has just recently packed up again and moved to Harrisburg PA! 

Over 40 dogs found dead at the farm owned by Michele Kintzer in rural Eldora, Iowa (Hardin County). She is fleeing from charges regarding this case.

She is yet one more hoarder who operated an animal rescue scam known as Waggin Tails. Owners brought their animals to her thinking she would take care of them until she found them homes, but she starved them.

There were no waggin tails when this canine Auschwitz was discovered.

For some reason, both the county sheriff’s office and the county attorney have not actively pursued charges even though the evidence is about as damning and graphic as it could possibly be.

She has been witnessed trying to adopt animals from shelters in Iowa, and she is now in your territory. Please PA, be aware of this name and spread the word!

Links to the case!

http://noanimalleft behind.blogspot. com/2008/ 05/55-dead- and-dying- dogs-at-waggin- tails.html

http://www.timesrep ublican.com/ page/content. detail/id/ 506161.html? nav=5005

http://www.iowanews papersonline. com/story. asp?sty_ID= 1747&lstNewsPaper= 159


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. That information needs to be sent to every shelter and posted on craigs list so she cant do that here. She is a sick person.


----------



## Hiroko (Oct 29, 2009)

I feel so sad to hear about such a person. PA residents, please be careful!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

why would someone do this?


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Sad. It seems to never end with these sad sad stories.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

What was her motivation?


----------



## LuckyPup (Sep 9, 2009)

Very sad! hope they catch her before she can hurt any other pups!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the warning. So very sad that there are people like that out there. I've also heard of people who adopt rescue dogs and then turn around and SELL them. Hard to believe.


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Was she receiving donations? Money being the motivation. I can't imagine someone could make enough money posing as a rescue to warrent such an awful action. What a zero!!!!!!! Heartless Beast. I hope she reads this!!!!!!!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a sick and twisted individual. I hope they catch and prosecute her.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks for the warning. What a sad story!!


----------



## Cricket (Nov 9, 2009)

I hate reading about this type of thing. I'm originally from the Eldora area, and it seems like I remember seeing ads on Craigslist about waggin tails. Sorry to say it, but the poor excuse of a county attny they have probably won't do a thing.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm afraid to even look at it - I watched a preview to that Earthling Documentary (WHICH I ADVISE IN BIG BOLD CAPS NOT TO DO) a few weeks ago - it changed my life forever - I am so disgusted that human beings actually do what they do - It actually really depresses me -


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

It's frightening a person this mentally ill is left free to relocate and start torturing animals all over again. The psychology behind this must be so twisted and sick, it really scares me. I also can't undertstand how people get away with things like this logistically- afford another house, escape a trial etc. Poor , poor trusting dogs past and present who her hands touch. . .


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> It's frightening a person this mentally ill is left free to relocate and start torturing animals all over again. The psychology behind this must be so twisted and sick, it really scares me. I also can't undertstand how people get away with things like this logistically- afford another house, escape a trial etc. Poor , poor trusting dogs past and present who her hands touch. . .


 
cough(GRM)cough


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

IloveGQ said:


> I'm afraid to even look at it - I watched a preview to that Earthling Documentary (WHICH I ADVISE IN BIG BOLD CAPS NOT TO DO) a few weeks ago - it changed my life forever - I am so disgusted that human beings actually do what they do - It actually really depresses me -


OK, so in the vein of "don't touch the plate it's hot" (and you do), I watched the trailer. Can't unwatch it....It is very sad how we treat each other and every other species on this planet. I know I won't ever be able to watch the whole film, it will give me nightmares.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

redhare said:


> OK, so in the vein of "don't touch the plate it's hot" (and you do), I watched the trailer. Can't unwatch it....It is very sad how we treat each other and every other species on this planet. I know I won't ever be able to watch the whole film, it will give me nightmares.


I'm sorry, I should not have even tempted - that was by far, the worst footage I have ever seen - it really really got to me - it is very sad, you wonder 'how' people could possibley do what they do - I just don't get it


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor pups, thanks for the warning!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Make the connection. 

I feel like I need to see this documentary, but what will I do afterwards? Humankind is a troubling breed


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Make the connection.
> 
> I feel like I need to see this documentary, but what will I do afterwards? Humankind is a troubling breed


NO don't watch the one I mentioned - seriously, please don't....It was that bad - I really really don't think you should....really serious right now, please trust me on this.....

Can someone remove my posts from this thread please!!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, I won't! I promise. That bad, huh? I believe it.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> Okay, I won't! I promise. That bad, huh? I believe it.


I asked a super mod to remove the posts that mention it - Im such an idiot - I am sorry...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I bit.. and watched the trailer too.. as awful as it is to see such things, I do think it has value to make people aware of those things going on in the world. I have no desire to see an entire film of those images though.. the trailer was quite enough.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

We watched the documentary in my animal ethics class. I was SOBBING the entire time. It gave me nightmares for a long time after, and I will NEVER forget it.


----------



## redhare (Mar 12, 2008)

IloveGQ said:


> I asked a super mod to remove the posts that mention it - Im such an idiot - I am sorry...


Don't feel like an idiot  It is an important documentary and as hard as the trailer is to watch, I'm glad you mentioned it. It was my choice to look at the trailer even though I knew I'd get upset by it. :doh: 

It saddens me that we as humans are so awful, but we are also really really decent at times. Look at how hard people on this board work to find lost dogs and get dogs out of high kill shelters and into homes. I know that doesn't match the movie's intent, but it is a small step in the grander scheme of things. So thank you for keeping an important message like this on people's radar!


----------

